# تى شيرتات وباديهات للشباب



## mrmr120 (6 فبراير 2007)

*مجموعة بلايز للشباب وبس للشباب .. وهي بانماط عام 2007 , اي الصيف القادم .. لا نريد شيئا الا ان تدخلوا للاطلاع عليها .. شو رايكم نقولكم تعو نشوف سوا . يلا . *
*




















































*​


----------



## kamer14 (9 فبراير 2007)

حلوه وشكرا


----------



## mrmr120 (9 فبراير 2007)

مرسى اوى اوى اوى
ياكامير​


----------



## monlove (9 فبراير 2007)

هما مش سقعانين لبسيهم شتوي عشان يدفوا


----------



## جاسى (10 فبراير 2007)

حلوين اوى شكرا ليكى ربنا يعوض تعبك وربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic Man (11 فبراير 2007)

*مش عاجبني غير ده*

*




*

*لو جبتهولي هدية يا مرمر مش ها اقولك لاء*

*ميرسي علي المشاركات الجميلة دي *

*ومنتظرين المزيد*​


----------



## artamisss (11 فبراير 2007)

لبس رااااااائع  ومواضيعك اروع  يا مرمورة  يا عسل انتى 
بصى بقى معلش انا نقلت الموضوع هنا علشان  ايه نلم شمل الاسرة كلها  شباب وبنات  اوك يا عسل 
ميرسى لتعبك


----------



## mrmr120 (12 فبراير 2007)

مرسى اوى اوى اوى او ى
ياشباب ربنا يبارككم​


----------



## ابن الفادي (13 فبراير 2007)

*شوفي يا مرمر 

احنا زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان زمان قوووووووي 
افتكر كانو بيجبولنا هدوم جديده علي العيد 
وبما انه العيد خلاص جاي يبقي قدامك حل من اتنين
ياما تيعتيلنا الهدوم دي يتبعتيها بس قولينا متي
 علشان نبعتلك المقاسات وياريت التي شرت الابيض
وياريت كمان يكون معاه بنطلون مناسب وشراب وخلي 
الباقي علينا ومتشكرين مقدما 
وكل سنه وانت طيبه 
ويجعل بيوت المحسنين عمار
ومن قدم شئ بيداه التقاه 
وهنيالك يا فاعل الخير والثواب 
وكفايه كده لحسن تقولي علي بيشحت​*


----------



## mrmr120 (14 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههه
كل دة ياابن الفادى
انا موافقة ابعت لك الحاجات 
بس الاول ابعت لى الكاش مانى 
هههههههههه​


----------



## mr.hima (17 فبراير 2007)

اولا التشرتات جميلة,,, بس لية هما حزنانين كدة وسايبين دقنهم مش حلقينها ,,, معندهمش إمواس حلاقة ولا حد متلهم


----------



## mr.hima (17 فبراير 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *شوفي يا مرمر
> 
> احنا زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان زمان قوووووووي
> افتكر كانو بيجبولنا هدوم جديده علي العيد
> ...


هو أنت سبتلهم(..) حاجة يا راجل  

الله يخليك وأنا معاك قولها متنسانيش


----------



## mrmr120 (17 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههه
مرسى يامستر هيما​


----------



## jesuslove1j (17 فبراير 2007)

بجد يا مرمر مجموعة تحفة تسلم أيدك


----------



## ابن الفادي (19 فبراير 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> كل دة ياابن الفادى
> انا موافقة ابعت لك الحاجات
> بس الاول ابعت لى الكاش مانى
> هههههههههه​



*ليه كده يا مرمر 
هو انت بخيله ولا ايه بس 
اسمع عنك انك كريمة جدا
طلعي اللي تحت البلاطه
خليك جدعة وكريمة​*:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## mrmr120 (19 فبراير 2007)

بلاطة تعالى شوفها هتلاقيها 
ملايانة 













نمل 
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ابن الفادي (19 فبراير 2007)

mr.hima قال:


> هو أنت سبتلهم(..) حاجة يا راجل
> 
> الله يخليك وأنا معاك قولها متنسانيش



*شوف يا هيما في بجواري مكان فاضي بس محجوز لكن
 علشان انت ابن المنتدي الجميل ده هعملك توصية 
ومبروك عليك ياله شفت انت غالي علي اذاي ممكن
 تجيب مرمر معاك  والمحصول بالنص *


----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2007)

مجموعه حلوة وجميله:dntknw:


----------



## merola (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تى شيرتات وباديهات للشباب*

لا انا مش عاجبنى حاجة
بقة كدة يا مرمر مظبطة الولاد بس


----------



## basboosa (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تى شيرتات وباديهات للشباب*

حلوين اوىوشيك


----------

